# Condensadores variables o trimmer



## rf1 (Abr 21, 2009)

hola amigos mi consulta es sobre los condensadores variables o trimmer usados en etapas de potencia en rf cual es la denominacion para saber su valor o capacitancia por que tipo de codigo se expresa dicho valor y segun el tamaño que potencia soportan o hay que medirles para saber se que los que vienen revestido en plastico segun el color es un determinado valor algunos le dicen trimmer miniatura pero no me refiero a estos me dirijo a los de porcelana o ceramica pueden ser de este material o estoy equivocado como se la potencia y la capacitancia expresada en picos faradios. a quien me ayude mil gracias y si esta consulta va en otra seccion del foro mil disculpas y que los señores moderadores la deriven donde corresponda. saludos.


----------



## gca (Abr 21, 2009)

En cuanto a la pregunta sobre los trimer o capacitores variables aca te adjunto la tabla.

Saludos


----------



## rf1 (Abr 21, 2009)

colega kiukiv con todo su respeto y ante todo gracias por tratar de ayudarme, en mi mensaje explico que no me refiero a los trimmer en miniaturas que de ultima sobre estos no se que potencia soportan pero por su color se capacitancia me refiero a los de potencias los utilisados en amp, de 50 vatios hacia arriba creo son de porcelana o ceramica o mica mañana subo las fotos si hacen falta pero no lo e hecho porque creo que los colegas que estudian, incurcionan o trabajan e experimentan en el campo de las radio frecuencias o radio comunicaciones de las ondas electromagneticas lo deben saber yo creo que por tamaño o algun codigo que no diviso se debe expresar la capacitancia y la potencia que por ellos puede circular desde ya saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 6, 2009)

Podrías poner una foto para saber a cuales te refieres?


----------



## rf1 (May 7, 2009)

hola estos son algunos trimmer quiero saber como se calcula la capacitancia y la potencia que soportan debe haber algun algun codigo para estos si me pueden ayudar se lo agradesco.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Pues la capacitancia podria estimarse con un capacimetro o usandolo en un oscilador basado en el 555 y midiendo la frecuencia de la señal generada recalcular el valor del condensador. Saludos.


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola. Te aconsejo, de ser posible, que adquieras un capacimetro digital Hace muchos años, los  tester HANSEN, tenian la funcion de inductometro y capacimetro-desde ya analogico- Hace bastante que se dispone de esos instrumentos con bajo costo. Son invalorables, porque te enteras del estado de todos los capacitores, podes averiguar algo muy critico e importante en los variables y trimmers, que son las capacidades maxima y minima.
Como ejercicio de aprendizaje, utiliza las formulas tecnicas para llegar auna aproximacion, desarmando los capacitores y calculando sus caracteristicas,pero cuando tenes que trabajar, es equivalente a no  usar la calculadora cientifica  y sacar una raiz cuadrada o cubica a mano, un logaritmo buscando en la tabla o acciones semejantes.
Los que estan en la foto pueden variar mucho sus valores segun la cantidad de chapitas insertas entre los aislantes de mica-60, 150, 350pf- serian valores tipicos, pero solo para darte una idea, te digo esto, y depende si el tornillo esta apretado o libre al comprimir las chapitas.OK?


----------



## boxo15 (Jul 31, 2009)

oigan amigos tengo un problema miran necesito comprar un trimmer de 6-60 pf pero no lo encuentro en las tiendas de electronica o como lo pido como sintonizador o como estoy desesperado =(


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 4, 2009)

Busca en Internet, en talleres de material de radio/TV de segunda, pon un aviso clasificado, etc. Salu2


----------



## crimson (Ago 4, 2009)

boxo15, pedí un trimmer marrón, que es el color correspondiente a ese tipo de capacidad.Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Ago 4, 2009)

Acá hay un archivito con los valores comerciales de trimmers murata. Saludos C


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

oooo buen aporte! justo lo que necesitava


----------



## francisco zapata hurtado (Ago 5, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo con (ale 1.0) dichos condensadores o trimmers no tienen estándares en cuanto
su mínima o máxima capacidad, los fabricantes,algunos les ponen por decir algo, 10-80 pf,otros un numero de referencia del cual debiera ud, tener la tabla de valores. suerte amigo.


----------



## boxo15 (Ago 5, 2009)

gracias es lo que necesitaba saludos!


----------



## josemar (Ago 8, 2009)

que ondas fijense q tengo una duda tengo que reemplazar un condensador variable pero este no tiene color mi tiene en intriga por que no puedo usar la tabla de colores y no se cual es su valor alguien sabe de algun tip para saver bueno desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2009)

El mejor tip es usar un capacímetro para medirlo.


----------



## ferwazz (Abr 9, 2010)

oigan tienen polaridad este tipo de capasitores??
veo q*U*e una terminal termina abajito *Y* otra *V*a como q*U*e al empaq*U*e metalico


----------



## Electronec (Abr 9, 2010)

Bienvenido al Foro Ferwazz,

no tienen polaridad, como cualquier condensador normal, que no sea electrolítico, pero
tenemos que tener en cuenta, que para temas de radiofrecuencias, debemos respetar
lo siguiente:

El pin del trimer con mayor conexión a partes metálicas (eje, tornillo) se contempla como, común, negativo, masa y por tanto el/los pines opuestos al común, positivo.

Ejemplo: 

A Positivo
                         B Negativo

Con un tester en continuidad, lo averiguas rapidamante.


----------



## Yonder alexander (Jul 12, 2010)

NO he preguntado nada ... pero es porque en realidad .. cada que vez que necesito aclarar una duda siempre encuentro las respuestas en sus foros .... gracias a todos


----------



## JFelixRC (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola a todos,,,Soy nuevo en el foro, de hecho este es mi primer mensaje y no se si es acá donde se hagan las preguntas,,,Me dirijo a UDS y en especial a Electronec, referente a la imagen del trimer que coloco en este hilo,,,Mi primera pregunta es si el código de colores antes mencionado también aplica a este tipo de trimer que posee 3 patitas,,,La segunda pregunta se refiere a su conexión,,,creo haber entendido que la patita central es la que va a masa o negativo, como quieran llamarle.,,,gracias y suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 18, 2010)

JFelixRC dijo:
			
		

> Mi primera pregunta es si el código de colores antes mencionado también aplica a este tipo de trimer que posee 3 patitas



Si.



			
				JFelixRC dijo:
			
		

> La segunda pregunta se refiere a su conexión,,,creo haber entendido que la patita central es la que va a masa o negativo, como quieran llamarle



No. 
La central, va al positivo _(indicado con la letra A en el dibujo)_
Las patitas_ (B)_ _(Falta una, por falta de perspectiva en la foto)_ van unidas, por eso lo del tester.

Bienvenido al Foro y saludos.


----------



## JFelixRC (Oct 19, 2010)

Amigo, muchas gracias por la rapidez en que respondió a mi pregunta,,, ahora acabo de comprar un trimmer semejante al posteado por ud y he notado lo que decía sobre los pines,,,efectivamente, los dos exteriores están conectados con el eje (tornillo) del trimer y el central se encuentra aislado,,, Me llama la atención que a pesar de no poseer estrictamente polaridad, su distribución física ( posición pines ) coincida con la de los capacitores electrolíticos o los factores de potencia donde el terminal negativo esta anclado al chasis del dispositivo,,,nuevamente le agradezco vuestra colaboración,,,

Una pregunta,,,¿Como hago para preguntar o preguntarle sobre un tema ajeno al del hilo?,, o bien,,, ¿Se puede hacer una pregunta sencilla en este mismo hilo, aun cuando no corresponda al tema tratado en este?

Saludos y mucha suerte


----------



## Electronec (Oct 19, 2010)

FeleixRC dijo:
			
		

> Amigo, muchas gracias por la rapidez en que respondió a mi pregunta



De nada.


			
				FelixRC dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta,,,¿Como hago para preguntar o preguntarle sobre un tema ajeno al del hilo?,, o bien,,, ¿Se puede hacer una pregunta sencilla en este mismo hilo, aun cuando no corresponda al tema tratado en este?


Veasa: Normas de Particpación.

Saludos.


----------



## faqundognr (May 9, 2011)

Tengo un trabajo practico de resistores , y me no tengo nada de informacion acerca de los Preset , o tambien llamados trimmers .. Alguno tendria informacion como , definicion , metodo de medicion ,valores comerciales etc ,? Gracias desde ya ! .


----------



## edwos2010 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, ante mi ignorancia sobre trimmer me atrevo a pregunrtarles si el tamaño de un trimmer de 10-60pF es mucho menor a uno de 20-160pF ps he vistp en algunas etapar de rf que hay unis trimmers pequeños y otros de tamaño grande.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 31, 2011)

No tiene nada que ver. El tamaño de un trimer depende sobre todo (aparte de la capacidad) de la tension de trabajo y del fabricante y así, como de la cantidad de grupos capacitívos que lo componen.

Saludos.


----------



## aier (Jul 31, 2011)

amigos, estoy montando un transmisor de fm, sin embargo de tanto buscar el trimmer, en la unica parte que encontre me dieron uno que dice:   HELITRIM 62PR20, he buscado en las hojas de datos, pero no he podido saber cual es el rango de su capacitancia.... 
si alguien me pudiera ayudar les agradeceria mucho su tiempo...


----------



## retrofit (Ago 1, 2011)

aier dijo:


> amigos, estoy montando un transmisor de fm, sin embargo de tanto buscar el trimmer, en la unica parte que encontre me dieron uno que dice:   HELITRIM 62PR20, he buscado en las hojas de datos, pero no he podido saber cual es el rango de su capacitancia....
> si alguien me pudiera ayudar les agradeceria mucho su tiempo...



Según "San Google" es una resistencia ajustable de 20K

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Ago 2, 2011)

jejej no se puede confundir una resistencia variable con un condensador variable, son componentes muy diferentes.....


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 2, 2011)

Pero para que nececitas el trimmer? para un oscilador o un amplificador? porque si es un oscilador sencillo se puede reemplazar el trimmer por un condensador fijo de 27pF.

Saludos


----------



## aier (Ago 2, 2011)

agradezco sus respuestas, mmm entonces la persona que me lo vendio se confundio o no sabia de eso, porque le pedi un trimmer,  y como yo apenas estoy en camino de aprendizaje...
el trimmer lo necesito para hacer este circuito:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 2, 2011)

Sospechaba de ese circuito jajajaj.! Si no logras encontrar trimmers puedes cambiarlo por un condensador fijo de 27pF (de lenteja) y separar o juntar las vueltas de la bobina con un mondadientes para que ajustes la frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## portalito (Sep 15, 2011)

hola soy nuevo los de losa como se clasifican


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola, deberia tener alguna anotación o codigo por algun lado. Si no tiene nada podrias decir el tamaño en milimetros para aproximar.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------

